# What cha drinkin



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just kind of curious, what everyone drinks when they are smoking...

So the question/poll is: what did you drink with your cigar tonight?

*Lefthand Porter*


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

hartl0602 said:


> Just kind of curious, what everyone drinks when they are smoking...
> 
> So the question/poll is: what did you drink with your cigar tonight?
> 
> *Lefthand Porter*


Tonight it is fresh roasted and brewed Kona. A couple of more weeks and I will say scotch though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A little "self-plagerism" for tonight....

Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli Stoli

Man, I got problems!! I need to switch it to:

Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli Boli


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Seagram's VO Gold tonight, but usually its coffee.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

A sprite, a coke, or a glass of water. Although last night, I had a nice glass of sangria after my smoke with tetraplegic..


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Maker's Mark and Diet Coke.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Diet Coke. Outa Bourbon.


Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

75% of time, it's water. Other 25% is split between beer, ocassionally a mixed drink, or a not-too-sweet fruit juice.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wish I could say I drink something cool and manly. Liquor and myself have never gotten along and beer puts massive weight on me (will drink beer at times). So I finally settled on Chardonnay. So when I smoke its either water or chardonnay with the occasional beer.


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've never considered water, although it does make perfect sense. a neutral beverage wouldn't interfere with the natural flavor of the cigar. I may have to try that.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I've tried alot of different drinks with cigars, but I think that something with a slight acidity and/or bubbles helps kinda cleanse the palate and will generally be the preference. However, a good whiskey, cognac, or bourbon will suffice. Coffee is good, as well as something with a little tang and mint like a mojito. Hmmm.... what will I try next?


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

For the most part lately, it is either simply water or it has been scotch. I've never tried coffee with a cigar and have thought about giving it a try. But just for some liquid, I might have water and I have found that single malt scotch makes a great compliment to a cigar on the palate.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, the Puro Indios Robusto I had made my port taste of plums. Is this common, or have my tastebuds had a kerniption?


----------

